# Used Dolmar 7900 price



## newman7786 (Mar 15, 2014)

I found a used Dolmar 7900 on CL not too far from me  he is asking 500 for it  I went to look at it today. The saw is clean and in good condition. He told me that he won it at a charity raffle two years ago and has only put 10 hour on it since he got it (has a Husky saw too).  Did a compression test and it was just under 120psi on an average of 3 tests .The muffler has a spot that is worn through, almost like the chain came loose and fied a spot through. He doesnt know how that happened though. He doesnt really know anything about the Dolmar saws and says it is too big for what he cuts. He is currently running an 18 inch bar on it. The saw starts and runs great. My only concerns are 1) Does the hole in the muffler have any affect on how the saw would run? 2) Does running a short bar on a saw that big have any down sides?  3) $500 too much in this case? Thanks in advance for any replies. 
PS-I didnt buy the saw until I did some more research


----------



## smokinj (Mar 15, 2014)

500 Not bad. Hole in the muffler no problem. Shorter the better on bar length. If it cuts stong its a pretty good deal. 120psi seems low but don't always trust the gauge. Run It!


----------



## blades (Mar 15, 2014)

Thats a pro saw, I have a pair of them , $500 good price


----------



## Wildo (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought a new 6400 for just over $600 with tax yesterday. $500 sounds like a great deal on a 7900.  If you need a muffler I already replaced my cat muffler with a non-cat oem muffler and will sell it for $35 plus shipping.  Oh btw these saws rip!


----------



## newman7786 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I guess I will have to go back and talk with him. I am looking for a saw that could easily handle a 24 inch bar. Thanks for the opinions


----------



## blades (Mar 16, 2014)

24" on the 7900 no problem , I have a 24 on one and a 32 on the other, 32 is about max for the oiler.  The last 7900 purchased a couple years ago at a close out ran me 700 including taxes and the 24" bar, figured that was a decent deal. I do not remember the other but it was close to that 10 years ago, power head only.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 16, 2014)

If it has an extra hole in the muffler (like a muff mod) and the carburetor weren't adjusted to compensate for this, the saw may have been running a on the lean side.  Take a set of torx drivers (T25 or T27, can't remember) with you to pull the muffler and inspect the piston.

Short bar on that saw will be extra short because the dogs are big.  If you don't like that, add the cost of a new bar & chain to your total.

If he doesn't have one, take a test log with you to make some cuts.


----------



## newman7786 (Mar 16, 2014)

A hole like this on the outside?  I couldn't take a piece of test wood to cut because unfortunately I had the wife's car.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 19, 2014)

That looks like he had the chain to loose when running it, came off and nicked the muffler.  Shouldn't hurt a thing.  

Great saws, price is fair, that compression is a bit low for the hours he's mentioned, but could be your tester.  I think closer to 170 is what these have when new, just as reference.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 19, 2014)

It's difficult to determine from the picture, but I've seen some muff mods that look similar.  Take a Dremel with a cutoff disc and make a slit or two.  Next you pull on the opening with pliers or pry it open with a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Mar 25, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> If it has an extra hole in the muffler (like a muff mod) and the carburetor weren't adjusted to compensate for this, the saw may have been running a on the lean side.  Take a set of torx drivers (T25 or T27, can't remember) with you to pull the muffler and inspect the piston.
> 
> Short bar on that saw will be extra short because the dogs are big.  If you don't like that, add the cost of a new bar & chain to your total.
> 
> If he doesn't have one, take a test log with you to make some cuts.


 

Pulling the muffler and Inspection of the P/C is the only way to tell what you have.


----------



## newman7786 (Mar 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I wont have the chance to look at it, the saw sold. Looks like i will have to keep checking my local HD for a Makita....


----------



## Wildo (Mar 27, 2014)

There was a Dolmar 7910 for $700 with  a quarter tank through it on AS yesterday.


----------



## Jags (Apr 1, 2014)

newman7786 said:


> Unfortunately I wont have the chance to look at it, the saw sold. Looks like i will have to keep checking my local HD for a Makita....



That may have been a blessing in disguise.  Isn't anyone else concerned with 120 PSI??  That sounds half wore out to me.


----------



## isipwater (Apr 2, 2014)

Jags said:


> That may have been a blessing in disguise.  Isn't anyone else concerned with 120 PSI??  That sounds half wore out to me.


Yes, should be at min 150, right?  Also, I have heard these saws can be had for around $250 used from Home Depot Rentals.


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2014)

I would think so.  I am not sure you will get a 7900 for $250.  That is more in line with the used 6400.


----------



## isipwater (Apr 2, 2014)

Jags said:


> I would think so.  I am not sure you will get a 7900 for $250.  That is more in line with the used 6400.


Thanks for the correction.  That is true.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Jags said:


> I am not sure you will get a 7900 for $250. That is more in line with the used 6400.


Yes, our HD rentals sells Makita 6421 for $260-$270 - when they decide to sell.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (May 30, 2014)

i've been vacillating between getting a DOLMAR 6400 with 20'' & 24'' bar and local support/repair for $699 or a MAKITA DCS6421 through my workplace with just a 20'' bar  for $597 .... or waiting for the off chance home depot rental sale, (which may be beat to hell,people tend to treat stuff they don't own differently than when they own it)..... It's been about 3 weeks now and i cannot make a decision..i am leaning towards the DOLMAR w/2 bars and support, and if i need parts, i can order from makita thru my job.....has anyone ever tried using makita parts on a dolmar? i'm thinking they should be compatible.....should


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ...and if i need parts, i can order from makita thru my job.....has anyone ever tried using makita parts on a dolmar? i'm thinking they should be compatible.....should



Makita owns Dolmar.  Makita chainsaws are made by Dolmar.  Makita chainsaw parts ARE Dolmar parts. 

The difference you will see is that the case/covers have a different color scheme.


----------



## mstoelton (May 31, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> i've been vacillating between getting a DOLMAR 6400 with 20'' & 24'' bar and local support/repair for $699 or a MAKITA DCS6421 through my workplace with just a 20'' bar  for $597 .... or waiting for the off chance home depot rental sale, (which may be beat to hell,people tend to treat stuff they don't own differently than when they own it)..... It's been about 3 weeks now and i cannot make a decision..i am leaning towards the DOLMAR w/2 bars and support, and if i need parts, i can order from makita thru my job.....has anyone ever tried using makita parts on a dolmar? i'm thinking they should be compatible.....should



If you get the Makita 6421 from HD and find that the saw is damaged or needs an upgraded piston/cylinder set, you can get a big bore 85 cc replacement cylinder/piston set for ~$130 and  then you have a monster saw on your hands for less than $500.

I have 2 of the HD Makita's and they are awesome saws.  As indicated above the Makita saws are Dolmar saws.  Parts are interchangeable.  The Makita 6421 and the Dolmar 6400 are the same saw with different colored outer cases.  The 6421/6400 and 7900 saws only have different cylinder and piston so you can upgrade the 6400/6421 to a 7900 by changing cylinder and piston.  Go with the HD saw if you can find one in good shape.  you won't be sorry. 

If you go talk to the rental folks and tell them what you are looking for they can look at an online list and tell you in your state where one might be for sale.  The list is revised at the beginning of each month.  Monday or Tuesday afternoon would be the time to talk with them when they are slow.  Don't go ask them to look this up for you on a Saturday morning.

Note: I found both of my Makita saws by just calling the home depot stores around me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 31, 2014)

newman7786 said:


> Well I guess I will have to go back and talk with him. I am looking for a saw that could easily handle a 24 inch bar. Thanks for the opinions



That saw could easily handle a 32" bar


----------



## TreePointer (May 31, 2014)

Yep, I run a 32 and a 24 on my 79cc Dol/kita.  Lots of folks keep a 28 incher on theirs.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, i am sitting here at home cuz i took a sick day from work, and guess who calls me? Home Depot. They have a used Makita 6421 for $250.....i am heading over there now hoping they will do a comp. test  for me, as i do not as of yet own my own tester.....


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 2, 2014)

has anyone ever built there own compression tester?  they look pretty simple. i have gauges, hoses, and all kinds of connectors where i work.....i feel like i am being pulled into another hobby that i will never escape from!


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 2, 2014)

Some chain auto parts stores (Autozone, for an example, in my part of the country) have free loaner tool programs.  Before I bought my own compression tester, I just borrowed one from the store down the street. You put down a deposit, and then get a full refund when you return the tool.  

I would not bother trying to build a compression tester unless I considered it a fun challenge, even if the components were free -- not when a new generic model can be had for less than $15 on eBay.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 2, 2014)

that is good to know .....the fella at the home depot did let me use the one from their shop to test the MAKlmar....i mean DOLkita 6421..............


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 11, 2014)

and what was the compression? My Stihl290 needs a backup and I don't like to bend over much to cut wood. A 32" bar would allow me to stand up.



Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> that is good to know .....the fella at the home depot did let me use the one from their shop to test the MAKlmar....i mean DOLkita 6421..............


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 11, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> and what was the compression? My Stihl290 needs a backup and I don't like to bend over much to cut wood. A 32" bar would allow me to stand up.


....well, first let me say that i really have no experience testing chainsaws.....just what brief amount i was able to read that day before i went to HD....one thing i didn't do that i read about afterwards was to hold the trigger while testing.....but after 4 tests/resets i got an average reading of 170-180.....once i get my own tester i will try it again.....have you ever felt the 6421? it isn't the lightest of saws,  and i'm not sure how well it would handle a 32'' bar......i'm sure it can handle it,but you'd most likely lose some oomph and speed.....but i've been told that there is an upgrade kit that will bring the saw up to 79cc.....or 84cc ......which i have to look into (since i can order direct,heh,heh)


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 11, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ...but i've been told that there is an upgrade kit that will bring the saw up to 79cc.....or 84cc ......which i have to look into (since i can order direct,heh,heh)



79cc kit is OEM
http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...-6400-7300-7900-and-Makita-6401-7301-7901.axd

84cc kit is not:
http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...olmar-7900-Makita-6401-Solo-681-Chainsaws.axd


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 11, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> 79cc kit is OEM
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...-6400-7300-7900-and-Makita-6401-7301-7901.axd
> 
> 84cc kit is not:
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Parts/...olmar-7900-Makita-6401-Solo-681-Chainsaws.axd


thanks, i don't think i'd go for the 84cc just yet.......i've yet to get used to the 64cc.......the largest saw i've run is a stihl 029.....baby steps.......plus i'm just a little guy.....as you can tell from my pic....


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 11, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> plus i'm just a little guy.....as you can tell from my pic....



lol, keep that spark arrestor in place.  That's a lot of fur!


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 11, 2014)

i was wondering about that muffler too.....trying to recall reading something about the catalytic converter, and it running cooler(?) without, or removing the converter is somehow better for the engine.....


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 11, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> lol, keep that spark arrestor in place.  That's a lot of fur!


 good one.....


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 11, 2014)

I am very happy with the OEM 79cc top end I put on the busted 6401 I picked up last month, though I've only made a handful of cuts with it because my wood stacks are already full and I just can't keep bringing wood home.  I just sold my MS460 on eBay, and I don't expect to miss it.  To be fair, the 460 had a lot of miles on it whereas the 6401 (now a 7901) is practically new.

From what I've read the stock 6401 can handle longer bars than you'd typically expect of a 64cc saw.  I don't think it would be too happy with a 32" bar completely buried in hardwood, but if you're not really using all of that length except to avoid bending over then it might be fine. 32" seems to be the longest that most people use regularly even on the 79cc / 84cc version -- not for lack of power, but because that's about the limit of what the oiler can keep up with.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 12, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I am very happy with the OEM 79cc top end I put on the busted 6401 I picked up last month, though I've only made a handful of cuts with it because my wood stacks are already full and I just can't keep bringing wood home.  I just sold my MS460 on eBay, and I don't expect to miss it.  To be fair, the 460 had a lot of miles on it whereas the 6401 (now a 7901) is practically new.
> 
> From what I've read the stock 6401 can handle longer bars than you'd typically expect of a 64cc saw.  I don't think it would be too happy with a 32" bar completely buried in hardwood, but if you're not really using all of that length except to avoid bending over then it might be fine. 32" seems to be the longest that most people use regularly even on the 79cc / 84cc version -- not for lack of power, but because that's about the limit of what the oiler can keep up with.


.....that makes sense. with the oiler, .......i'm gonna check to see if i can get that 79cc kit direct( my employer deals in makita) because it would prob. be a good idea to have one on hand.....did you change it out yourself,or bring it to someone?  as far as stihl, i'm very happy with the 026 i was lucky to get,it's a smaller saw,but man that thing is nice.....i think once i find the right chain for the 6421(it has safety chain that came when i got it)  i will be very happy indeed with those 2 saws.....


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 12, 2014)

You guys suck, now I want a 7900 (old HD saw) with a 32" bar.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 12, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ....did you change it out yourself,or bring it to someone?



I did it myself, but I've been fixing broken saws as a hobby for a year or so.  As such things go this is an easy upgrade, but having a kit of special tools definitely made it easier.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 18, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> I did it myself, but I've been fixing broken saws as a hobby for a year or so.  As such things go this is an easy upgrade, but having a kit of special tools definitely made it easier.


.....if only there were a video tutorial.....then i can see if it is beyond by ability at this time......i'd love to save some money with some DIY, because most small engine repair places around here are charging $80-$100 an hr. just on labor alone....add in the diagnostic fee and cost of parts and it can get steep fast.....


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> .....if only there were a video tutorial.....then i can see if it is beyond by ability at this time......i'd love to save some money with some DIY, because most small engine repair places around here are charging $80-$100 an hr. just on labor alone....add in the diagnostic fee and cost of parts and it can get steep fast.....



The process isn't complicated, but it is a bit delicate at some points.  You have to be careful, for example, not to drop debris into the open crankcase.  It's important to get the clips that hold the wrist pin in place positioned correctly, and to avoid scratching the soft aluminum piston.  It's also a really good idea to vacuum or pressure-test the engine after assembly to be sure you didn't inadvertently leave an air leak somewhere.  I found a small leak when I tested my Makita .  A small chunk of sawdust had clung to the decomp valve's washer, preventing a good seal.

Before you risk such an expensive piece of hardware I'd suggest taking apart and putting back together a broken saw that you can pick up for cheap, just to get a feel for the work.  The 6401 is built more like an Husqvarna than a Stihl in most respects, so a non-clamshell Husky would be a great choice to practice on.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 19, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> The process isn't complicated, but it is a bit delicate at some points.  You have to be careful, for example, not to drop debris into the open crankcase.  It's important to get the clips that hold the wrist pin in place positioned correctly, and to avoid scratching the soft aluminum piston.  It's also a really good idea to vacuum or pressure-test the engine after assembly to be sure you didn't inadvertently leave an air leak somewhere.  I found a small leak when I tested my Makita .  A small chunk of sawdust had clung to the decomp valve's washer, preventing a good seal.
> 
> Before you risk such an expensive piece of hardware I'd suggest taking apart and putting back together a broken saw that you can pick up for cheap, just to get a feel for the work.  The 6401 is built more like an Husqvarna than a Stihl in most respects, so a non-clamshell Husky would be a great choice to practice on.


that's what i'd like to do, get a saw to learn on.....i do have a small poulan 2150 i have to change the flywheel on ( which i've never done) and replace worn fuel lines(if that 's where the leak is originating)  the flywheel looks to have a small piece broken or sheared off right near the center....but since the saw isn't mine,i can't go wild taking it all apart.just to learn on...... but i will keep an eye out for a u/husky w/a non clamshell....that's really what i need is a saw to practice breaking down and putting together.....first i need to get a comp. & vac. tester.........and a tach would be nice too.......and one of those tool kits from bailey's.....and am i slipping into CAD and is it to late for me? i'm already slightly OCD, so will eventually have O.C.D.C.A.D.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 20, 2014)

Or judt practice on the 6401 without installing the new parts. Even the used hd 6401 for 250$ will run and the risk is just 250$.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 20, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Or judt practice on the 6401 without installing the new parts. Even the used hd 6401 for 250$ will run and the risk is just 250$.


.....perhaps when i am done cutting all the wood for the next winter i will do just that


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 20, 2014)

before i purchased the used 6421, i was talking with a guy at a small engine repair shop because he is a Dolmar dealer, i ask him for some quotes and tell him i am looking for prices on a new saw,so he gives me some quotes, i thank him and say i'll be in touch.......a few weeks go by,and he calls me up saying that the saw came in.....but between the time we spoke and the time he called back, i had gotten the call from HD and was able to get the used saw.....now i feel bad about the guy ordering a new saw(even though i didn't actually place an order for it) i have to call him and tell him not to hold it for me


----------

